# BID-ASK (Compra-Venta) Oro bullion entre foreros



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

*BID-ASK ORO Bullion (Compra-venta entre foreros)*

Abro este hilo para que los foreros que queramos podemos poner nuestras ofertas de *compra venta de oro bullion en formato BID-ASK*.

Considero que es más cómodo que ponerlas en un hilo normal ya que con las constantes actualizaciones se pierden las ofertas antiguas entre cientos de posts. De esta forma siempre se tiene de un solo vistazo una panorámica completa y actualizada de todas las ofertas de compra venta entre foreros.

Propongo poner los *precios en relación al SPOT* en vez de a un precio fijo, para no tener que actualizarlos constantemente con los vaivenes del mercado. Si alguien prefiere poner el precio fijo o hacer ofertas con pagos especiales, por ejemplo en plata o cosas así, que ponga su oferta en el apartado de BID-ASK especial.

La cantidad se puede poner en onzas, gramos o en unidades. Se recomienda especificar la cantidad.

Para no masificar el hilo las ofertas estarán limitadas de momento a cuatro en el ASK y cuatro en el BID. No obstante, este límite es revisable en función de lo grande que se haga la lista. Es también importante que cada oferta no ocupe más de una linea, para facilitar su lectura.

*Cada nuevo forero que quiera poner su oferta que busque en el hilo la última tabla BID-ASK que haya y la copie tal cual añadiendo la suya.* La metodología es la misma que la del hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii.html.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*COTIZACIÓN:* 












Ver último post del hilo con el último BID-ASK.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> *BID (Compra):* EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:
> 
> +0% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, 50 Pesos México u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
> 
> ...




Me parece perfecto, Pero lo logico es el post sea para Foreros, no para "Pasa Oreros" Ya que aqui estan surgiendo cada vez mas comerciantes (concretamente Pasa Oreros) que en mi opinion no benefician nada al Foro. (Salvo contadas excepciones).

Además que puede inflar el precio desmesuradamente. Ya que algunos foreros se fien de los que postean otros y paguen un sobre spot excesivo sin mirar otras opciones.

En conclusion, entre Foreros Ok, Para Pasa Oreros (Que yo tengo alguno localizado) Nanai.


----------



## Eldenegro (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Me parece perfecto, Pero lo logico es el post sea para Foreros, no para "Pasa Oreros" Ya que aqui estan surgiendo cada vez mas comerciantes (concretamente Pasa Oreros) que en mi opinion no benefician nada al Foro. (Salvo contadas excepciones).
> 
> Además que puede inflar el precio desmesuradamente. Ya que algunos foreros se fien de los que postean otros y paguen un sobre spot excesivo sin mirar otras opciones.
> 
> En conclusion, entre Foreros Ok, Para Pasa Oreros (Que yo tengo alguno localizado) Nanai.



Gran aportacion como siempre, Wolfy


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

No sé a que os referís compañeros, si respetan el formato aunque pongan un sobrespot excesivo no se comerán un torrao, ¿no?

Otra cosa es que venga un profesional y meta 50 ask y ya maree el post.

.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Jul 2012)

No sé si la gran variedad de monedas de oro de inversión podría ser un gran inconveniente. En el otro hilo sólo hay un tipo de moneda (o dos si te cuenta la de 2000 pts., que en realidad viene a ser la misma).

A lo mejor sería más útil reducir el bid ask a sólo dos o tres y el resto por el hilo de compra venta entre foreros.

Por otro lado, me parece estupendo que el precio se ponga con el diferencial con el spot.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No sé si la gran variedad de monedas de oro de inversión podría ser un gran inconveniente. En el otro hilo sólo hay un tipo de moneda (o dos si te cuenta la de 2000 pts., que en realidad viene a ser la misma).
> 
> A lo mejor sería más útil reducir el bid ask a sólo dos o tres y el resto por el hilo de compra venta entre foreros.
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece estupendo que el precio se ponga con el diferencial con el spot.



yo pienso que mientras el bid/ask no supere una linea y quede en formato tabla no quedará tan guarreado.

si alguno en vez de decir .999 bullion quiere maples o lo que sea y se pasa que divida para hacer legible la tabla.

Si quereis estudiamos entre todos un poco como debería ser y luego se abre un post en limpio.

.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Me parece perfecto, Pero lo logico es el post sea para Foreros, no para "Pasa Oreros" Ya que aqui estan surgiendo cada vez mas comerciantes (concretamente Pasa Oreros) que en mi opinion no benefician nada al Foro. (Salvo contadas excepciones).
> 
> Además que puede inflar el precio desmesuradamente. Ya que algunos foreros se fien de los que postean otros y paguen un sobre spot excesivo sin mirar otras opciones.
> 
> En conclusion, entre Foreros Ok, Para Pasa Oreros (Que yo tengo alguno localizado) Nanai.



Pero eso es dificil de saber. Que la gente decida a quien compra o no compra.

Yo ahora mismo estoy más interesado en comprar que en vender, por eso he puesto precios de venta bastante elevados, porque solo me desprendería del oro a precios muy jugosos pero quería ir llenando el ASK a modo de ejemplo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No sé si la gran variedad de monedas de oro de inversión podría ser un gran inconveniente. En el otro hilo sólo hay un tipo de moneda (o dos si te cuenta la de 2000 pts., que en realidad viene a ser la misma).
> 
> A lo mejor sería más útil reducir el bid ask a sólo dos o tres y el resto por el hilo de compra venta entre foreros.
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece estupendo que el precio se ponga con el diferencial con el spot.



También lo pensé. Si llegase a ser la lista muy grande igual es necesario, o dividirlo en varios hilos, pero mientras no se llene mucho podemos ir viendo como evoluciona y luego decidir después de pensarlo entre todos.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

Otro tema es que el oro no son los K12 y aunque cada bid/ask contenga más información habrá menos movimiento.


Eso si, para no hacerlo farragoso lo lógico sería un máximo de una linea de pantalla para lograr un formato lista.

.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

Lo que igual si se puede hacer desde ya es limitar las ofertas que cada uno pone en el bid-ask a dos. Dos en el ask y dos en el bid. También que no ocupe más de una linea cada bid-ask, como dice Vidar, para que sea facil de leer.

Actualizo.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, 50 Pesos México u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (X oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2% (X oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No sé a que os referís compañeros, si respetan el formato aunque pongan un sobrespot excesivo no se comerán un torrao, ¿no?
> 
> Otra cosa es que venga un profesional y meta 50 ask y ya maree el post.
> 
> .




Exactamente: 

El problema es que compren barato (porque alquien necesite vender rapido, por ejemplo Spot +1.5)

y lo vendan tambien barato (por ejemplo Spot +5)

Ellos se llevan Dinero rapido y seguro, porque tendrian la venta realizada practicamente al momento. 

Con el inconveniente de que a los Foreros nos sale más caro.

En el hilo de compra-venta si alguien pone un post por ejemplo a las 23h es dificil que un Pasa Orero lo pille hasta la mañana siguiente, pero un Forero se puede beneficiar en la Compra. con el Bid-Ask es mas complicado.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Exactamente:
> 
> El problema es que compren barato (porque alquien necesite vender rapido, por ejemplo Spot +1.5)
> 
> ...



Según lo veo yo al haber más particulares la horquilla media se ajustará, pues hay más competencia. Se consigue un mercado más liquido en detrimento de los simples intermediarios.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Por otro lado, me parece estupendo que el precio se ponga con el diferencial con el spot.



Pues en mi opinion no es tan buena idea.

el Spot a que hora a las 9 o a las 21h. Ahí puede haber una diferencia abismal (del 3 o 4% o más facilmente)

creo que es mejor precio cerrado (como es ahora)

El Oro no es como la Plata (una gran fluctuacion de cotizacion supone poco en €) pero en oro puede representasr 100€ o más en la Operacion por pieza. 

Al puntuar al Forero es mas sencillo que se le pueda poner puntos negativos por no hacer una venta de 1300€ que una venta de Spot a +2% porque como acreditas el precio final pactado????

Un Saludo.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Exactamente:
> 
> El problema es que compren barato (porque alquien necesite vender rapido, por ejemplo Spot +1.5)
> 
> ...



Ok ya entiendo. Compran para que haya un precio mínimo de venta. Pues si, habría que evitarlo.

Lo único que lo precios de venta siempre estarán limitados por ejemplo con los precios de compra de referencia, ya sabéis andorrano y munters por simple oferta y demanda, modificados a al baja por ejemplo, por la cómoda entrega en mano o por la prisa en vender.

.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Pues en mi opinion no es tan buena idea.
> 
> el Spot a que hora a las 9 o a las 21h. Ahí puede haber una diferencia abismal (del 3 o 4% o más facilmente)
> 
> ...



Lo que me parece bien de precio cerrado es que la gente estará pendiente de actualizar sus ofertas.

.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Según lo veo yo al haber más particulares la horquilla media se ajustará, pues hay más competencia. Se consigue un mercado más liquido en detrimento de los simples intermediarios.



Te equivocas, de hecho los Pasa Oreros comprarán en la horquilla baja (Secándola) y venderán en su establecimiento o por otros medios diferentes al Foro en la horquilla mas alta.

A Mi me han mandado profesionales privados ofeciendome comprar lo que tiviera

Nadier les obliga a vender en el Foro lo que compren y te recuerdo que el mercado de Bullion Oro está seco en toda Europa.

Si alguien vende por debajo del +8% Spot nos han jodido a todos y será mas barato comprar en Tiendas. Eliminando el fondo del Foro (Beneficiarnos los Foreros)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Te equivocas, de hecho los Pasa Oreros comprarán en la horquilla baja (Secándola) y venderán en su establecimiento o por otros medios diferentes al Foro en la horquilla mas alta.
> 
> A Mi me han mandado profesionales privados ofeciendome comprar lo que tiviera
> 
> ...



Pero si hay más foreros interesados en comprar y vender que intermediarios profesionales será más probable que los compren antes que ellos. Somos más foreros que intermediarios, muchos más.

En media la horquilla estará más ajustada que el mercado de internet por el simple hecho de haber más entes en el mercado (e incluso con menos costes). Podemos ofrecer precios más competitivos.

Cuanto más facil se puedan poner en contacto compradores y vendedores, de toda indole, más ajustada será la horquilla. Es una regla básica de los mercados. Y esa es la idea, que los particulares nos encontremos más fácilmente.

En el otro hilo es un coñazo saber quien vende y hay que ir hacia atras mucho a veces para saber los que venden onzas de oro.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Te equivocas, de hecho los Pasa Oreros comprarán en la horquilla baja (Secándola) y venderán en su establecimiento o por otros medios diferentes al Foro en la horquilla mas alta.
> 
> A Mi me han mandado profesionales privados ofeciendome comprar lo que tiviera
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo lógico es trabajar con precios de munters (spot+2% y algo de premium en algunas monedas) para abajo según prisa, lo demás va a estar fuera de lugar. 

Si alguien me lo compra a precio de munters me ahorra el viaje y el comprador se beneficia de un precio mucho más atractivo que en cualquier tienda, luego si lo venden al doble mejor para ellos.

En todo caso cualquier profesional entra en competencia con cualquier forero.

.
Puede ser que se regule el tema de precios sólo.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Pero si hay más foreros interesados en comprar y vender que intermediarios profesionales será más probable que los compren antes que ellos. Somos más foreros que intermediarios, muchos más.
> 
> En media la horquilla estará más ajustada que el mercado de internet por el simple hecho de haber más entes en el mercado (e incluso con menos costes). Podemos ofrecer precios más competitivos.
> 
> Cuanto más facil se puedan poner en contacto compradores y vendedores, de toda indole, más ajustada será la horquilla. Es una regla básica de los mercados. Y esa es la idea, que los particulares nos encontremos más fácilmente.



No lo entiendes.

Un forero (Medio) suele comprar 1 o 2 Monedas si las encuentra a buen precio (a dia de hoy unos 1350€/Pieza)

un profesional facilmente puede disponer de 15.000 + 30.000 € (de 10 a 20 Piezas) para comprar y en menos de 1 mes (por no decir 1 Semana) las tiene colocadas (Gold Direct, Oro-Express, Ciode, Etc).

Te recuerdo que hay mucho particular que no sabe precios y compra en estos sitios.

Un Forero vederá habitualmente 1 o 2 Monedas por lo tanto la Oferta-Demanda estará muy desequilibrada, ello nos llevará a tragar con los "Chorizos" de los profesionales o irnos a Belgica a Comprar. porque en foro estará o bien seco o con precios practicamente iguales a los de los "Comerciantes".

Lo coges????


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> En todo caso cualquier profesional entra en competencia con cualquier forero.



Ciertamente, pero con el Bid-Ask tiene la lista de los foreros que Venden de primera mano, facilitandoles su trabajo.

En un Hilo en el que cada post puede ser una Venta, una compra una consulta o cualquier otra cosa lo tiene mas complicado.

Vamos que seria hacerles el trabajo de busqueda de "gangas"


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En el otro hilo es un coñazo saber quien vende y hay que ir hacia atras mucho a veces para saber los que venden onzas de oro.



Al editar tu mismo has contestado la cuestion principal.

Si te interesa comprar miras continuamente el Hilo hasta que salga algo que te interese.

Al Pasa Orero no le interesa, porque pierde mas tiempo que el Beneficio que le saca (con la incertidumbre de no saber cuando sacaran una pieza que le interese). lo cual redunda en Beneficio nuestro (Precio) y hay mas disponibilidad de piezas para los Foreros.

Una lista Bid-Ask es matar el espiritu de las Ventas en el Foro.

Estoy seguro que ciertas monedas de Plata son actualmente mas caras gracias al Bid-Ask (No hay piezas en el Mercado)


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

Pero para el forero vendedor es una gran ventaja que haya mucho mercado, si es previsible tanta demanda como para ponerlo a precio munters y tenerlo automáticamente vendido.

Por otro lado las ventas del foro son las que son pequeñas no las compras, los foreros sacan fracciones, alguna onza suelta, un par... a lo mejor al profesional no le interesa perder tiempo en pescar una onza o un soberano.

Por lo que el problema no es que ellos tengan más dinero, por que para lo que sacan a la venta cualquier particular interesado en el oro tendrá dinero.

.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pero para el forero vendedor es una gran ventaja que haya mucho mercado, si es previsible tanta demanda como para ponerlo a precio munters y tenerlo automáticamente vendido..



a precio munters ya está



Vidar dijo:


> Por otro lado las ventas del foro son las que son pequeñas no las compras, los foreros sacan fracciones, alguna onza suelta, un par... a lo mejor al profesional no le interesa perder tiempo en pescar una onza o un soberano..



por eso el mercado de oferta en el Foro estaría Seco, ello nos obligaria acudir a "Profesionales" o al extranjero

¿y dices que a un profesional no le interesa una pieza que le saca 100€ limpios por una llamada de Telefono y 2 E-Mail? :XX:

100€/Dia x 20 dias son 2000€ pal saco al mes.

Aunque ganara 500€ al mes sería un chollo, tendria practicamente hecho el mes.



Vidar dijo:


> Por lo que el problema no es de que ellos tengan más dinero, por que para lo que sacan a la venta cualquier particular interesado en el oro tendrá dinero...



Seguro???

El otro dia 1 forero vendia 1 Moneda. finalmente ofrecio 2 a otro Forero y se las compró

Por lo tanto el vendedor de momento necesita el doble de tiempo para ofercer algo si lo necesita.

Un forero vende porque necesita (Habitualmente) Cash. Un Profesional le ofrece comprar todo lo que tenga.

Así es el Mercado.

No termino de entender tanto interes por el hilo si el unico problema es revisar el Hilo de compra-venta habitualmente. El precio en ese hilo se ajusta solito.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> a precio munters ya está
> 
> Que va, no es tan fácil vender a precio de munters en el foro .
> 
> ...



10 caracteres


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> La oferta en el foro está seca, pero sequísima :cook:
> 
> 10 caracteres



En el Foro y en las Tiendas. :8:

Yo he recibido ofertas de compra (Por privado) de lo que pudiera tener, ofreciendome comprar todo lo que tenga ::

...y Que conste que no tengo nada, ni compro ni vendo. 

Pues imaginate con profesionales husmeando :abajo:

Para muestra un Botón:

Mensaje de un Forero dado de alta en Abril de 2011 recibido en Octubre de 2011

0 Mensajes en el Foro

Pillado como Pasa Orero porque tiene una Tienda bastante conocida

Estimado amigo:

Cuando tengas monedas o lingotes de oro y plata te las compro, si el precio es competitivo. Pero la venta se hace en MAdrid. Ya tengo experiencias negativas en compra fuera de mi ciudad.

Mandame tu teléfono y hablamos


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> En el Foro y en las Tiendas. :8:
> 
> Yo he recibido ofertas de compra (Por privado) de lo que pudiera tener, ofreciendome comprar todo lo que tenga ::
> 
> ...



Pues a lo mejor si se presenta un loco que nos lo compra todo a un buen sobrespot, a lo mejor eso que no tenemos pensado vender de repente interesa, y para eso hace falta movimiento.

.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor si se presenta un loco que nos lo compra todo a un buen sobrespot, a lo mejor eso que no tenemos pensado vender de repente interesa, y para eso hace falta movimiento.
> 
> .



entonces la pregunta del millon es:

Esres pasa orero??? porque los foreros que tienen Bullion normalmente lo tienen como seguro y venderlo cuando se necesita "Cash" y evitar (en la medida de lo posible) la perdida de valor que afecta a los papeles pintados con valor facial.

De hecho no te preocupes, si se presenta un "Loco" ya te encargarás tu de contactar con él.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Para muestra un Botón:
> 
> Mensaje de un Forero dado de alta en Abril de 2011 recibido en Octubre de 2011
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me dice ese mensaje es que lo quiere a spot, a spot también compro lo que haga falta y supongo que cualquiera. 

Lo bueno de nuestro foro es poder conseguir más que spot siendo a la vez bastante más barato que en tienda, hacer compra anónima y evitarnos una venta a una tienda con ITP, etc.

.

.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> A mí lo que me dice ese mensaje es que lo quiere a spot, a spot también compro lo que haga falta y supongo que cualquiera.



Mooooock! error!

Quiere a buen precio para poder revenderlo a maximo beneficio.

te repito, es un vendedor de monedas. 

Le sale mas barato comprarme a mi que irse a buscar por europa estando el mercado SECO



Vidar dijo:


> Lo bueno de nuestro foro es poder conseguir más que spot siendo a la vez bastante más barato que en tienda, hacer compra anónima y evitarnos una venta a una tienda con ITP, etc.
> .



Exactamente, por eso en mi opinion debe seguir como está

Por cierto, las ventas de Bullion en Tienda no llevan ITP, solo los Compro-Oro porque se supone que es para Fundicion.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> entonces la pregunta del millon es:
> 
> Esres pasa orero??? porque los foreros que tienen Bullion normalmente lo tienen como seguro y venderlo cuando se necesita "Cash" y evitar (en la medida de lo posible) la perdida de valor que afecta a los papeles pintados con valor facial.
> 
> De hecho no te preocupes, si se presenta un "Loco" ya te encargarás tu de contactar con él.



:XX: pasa orero dice, de momento sólo he comprado y nunca he vendido nada.

Pero me gustaría que si algún día quisiera vender poder hacerlo a particulares y para eso tiene que haber mercado y habría que darle más vidilla al foro, simplemente eso.

.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Mooooock! error!
> 
> Quiere a buen precio para poder revenderlo a maximo beneficio.
> 
> ...



Entonces a menos que spot, mejor me lo pones.

Bueno es saberlo, gracias.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> :XX: pasa orero dice, de momento sólo he comprado y nunca he vendido nada.
> 
> Pero me gustaría que si algún día quisiera vender poder hacerlo a particulares y para eso tiene que haber mercado y habría que darle más vidilla al foro, simplemente eso.
> 
> .



Joder no entiendes mis "Ironias" parece mentira despues de lo del otro dia "Señor Cabron"

Pon un anuncio de venta en el hilo correspondiente a buen precio, ya verás lo que tardas

el último tardó 1 hora. a ver si adivinas el comprador 

para pescar hay que tener paciencia.

Ya sabes lo que dicen "La paciencia es la madre de todas las Ciencias"


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Joder no entiendes mis "Ironias" parece mentira despues de lo del otro dia "Señor Cabron"
> 
> Pon un anuncio de venta en el hilo correspondiente a buen precio, ya verás lo que tardas
> 
> el último tardó 1 hora. a ver si adivinas el comprador



Ah ese kruger! pero es que no quiero comprar por correo por que la transferencia desvela el anonimato. Y si, era buen precio, precio munters.

Pues nada Señor Cabron, ya nos veremos por compraventa ::

.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Entonces a menos que spot, mejor me lo pones.
> 
> Bueno es saberlo, gracias.



queria buen precio porque no pillaba nada en el Foro (Pasaorero) ni habia tampoco en el mercado. Lo demuestra su alta en abril y mensaje en Octubre sin poner ningun mensaje. (A dia de hoy sigue con 0 mensajes en el Foro)

por cierto, por el E-Mail de contacto tiene todas la papeletas de ser C##CE

si hay un Bid-Ask tendria la lista de los que estan dispuestos a vender, secando definitivamente el Foro.

Por cierto, como curiosidad, 138 Foreros miraron su perfil, un poco raro para alqguien que nunca a posteado en ningun hilo ¿no crees????

Vamos que debio hacer un Mailing masivo.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jul 2012)

C##CE  también he hablado con él alguna vez pero para comprar, y no me gustó ni un pelo.

.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> C##CE  también he hablado con él alguna vez pero para comprar, y no me gustó ni un pelo.
> 
> .



Ya ves, esos profesionales que hay por ahí :rolleye:

...y que conste que no he contactado nunca con él.

Por cierto tienes un Privi. :bla:


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Al editar tu mismo has contestado la cuestion principal.
> 
> Si te interesa comprar miras continuamente el Hilo hasta que salga algo que te interese.
> 
> ...



Pero es que el interés de los foreros es tanto comprar como vender cuando lo necesiten. Al menos el mio es ese.

No me importa tanto el precio que pago o que me pagan si no la horquilla. Con esto la horquilla es más estrecha, pues en vez de vender por debajo del spot en los sitios habituales puedo vender a mejor precio. Incluso si me compra un profesional me pagará más que si se lo vendo por los canales habituales y el tendrá menor margen. El mercado es más liquido, por lo que hay menos margenes que se pierden en las compraventas.

Además en los casos en los que las compra-ventas son en mano por todo el territorio español ni pinchan ni cortan, salvo que tengan establecimiento físico en el lugar en cuestion.


----------



## wolfy (28 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Pero es que el interés de los foreros es tanto comprar como vender cuando lo necesiten. Al menos el mio es ese.



Pues con un hilo Bid-Ask olvidate de comprar a precios digamos "Razonables"



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> No me importa tanto el precio que pago o que me pagan si no la horquilla. Con esto la horquilla es más estrecha, pues en vez de vender por debajo del spot en los sitios habituales puedo vender a mejor precio. Incluso si me compra un profesional me pagará más que si se lo vendo por los canales habituales y el tendrá menor margen. El mercado es más liquido, por lo hay menos margenes que se pierden en las compraventas.



Estas seguro que es así. Prueba a vender un Kruger a 1360€ (Encima de Munters ahora mismo) en buen estado.

En menos de 24 horas lo tienes vendido. (Logicamente si tienes buena reputacion)



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Además en los casos en los que las compra-ventas son en mano por todo el territorio español ni pinchan ni cortan, salvo que tengan establecimiento físico en el lugar en cuestion.



Que poco conoces sobre como guardar el anonimato en compras a distancia :XX:


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

Caballeros.

Ya he dado mi opinion, con argumentos y creo que continuar es seguir mareando la perdiz.

Si al final sigue adelante este hilo Bid-Ask de Bullion en mi opinion será la muerte de la posibilidad de comprar Bullion entre foreros con el consiguiente beneficio para los Pasa Oreros.

Vds. deciden.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Caballeros.
> 
> Ya he dado mi opinion, con argumentos y creo que continuar es seguir mareando la perdiz.
> 
> ...



Ok. Yo también. Siento discrepar.

Un mercado ágil, directo y con más entes particulares siempre implica un mercado más justo, con precios realistas y con menores horquillas y márgenes para todos ellos. Menores horquillas atraen a su vez más mercancía, retroalimentándose.

Los menos interesados en que algo así se popularice son los profesionales y los más interesados los particulares. Para mi es de cajón.

Que es un mercado liquido (liquid market)?


----------



## Rexter (29 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Ok. Yo también. Siento discrepar.
> 
> Un mercado ágil, directo y con más entes particulares siempre implica un mercado más justo, con precios realistas y con menores horquillas y márgenes para todos ellos. Menores horquillas atraen a su vez más mercancía, retroalimentándose.



Por ahora solo estás tu de vendedor y con un overspot que me parece excesivo. Me sale más barato comprar en tienda física y oficial (como la quieras llamar) y me quedo más seguro de la autenticidad de las piezas.
Para comprar prefiero el hilo de compraventa ya que para muchas monedas no se puede hacer simplemente overspot sino que tienen premiun, rareza, menor pureza (todo esto afecta al precio final).


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Por ahora solo estás tu de vendedor y con un overspot que me parece excesivo. Me sale más barato comprar en tienda física y oficial (como la quieras llamar) y me quedo más seguro de la autenticidad de las piezas.
> Para comprar prefiero el hilo de compraventa ya que para muchas monedas no se puede hacer simplemente overspot sino que tienen premiun, rareza, menor pureza (todo esto afecta al precio final).



Lógico, porque el hilo se acaba de crear. No es nada líquido todavía.

Yo estoy más interesado en comprar que en vender ahora mismo por eso mi horquilla tiene sesgo hacia arriba.

Sin embargo si alguien de Vigo o alrededores quiere vender anónimamente me tiene a mi aquí que le pago más de lo que le pagarán en ningún lado y yo también lo conseguiré a mejor precio que en las tiendas.

Pon tu oferta de compra e igual tengas suerte. Solo tienes que esperar a que alguien se ponga en contacto contigo.


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Ok. Yo también. Siento discrepar.
> 
> Un mercado ágil, directo y con más entes particulares siempre implica un mercado más justo, con precios realistas y con menores horquillas y márgenes para todos ellos. Menores horquillas atraen a su vez más mercancía, retroalimentándose.
> 
> ...



Como me contaban de pequeño.

Pero que dificil es convencer a un Ignorante!!!!

Sacado de tu Link.

Un mercado líquido tiene muchos compradores en la oferta y muchos vendedores en la demanda

En nuestro caso hay muchos Compradores y pocos Vendedores.

Por lo tanto es un Oligopolio de Oferta. lo cual dispará el precio de forma irremediable en el foro. llegando en muy poco tiempo a un semi Monopolio (Cuando los foreros estén esquilmados de existencias) quedando como unica opcion tener que acudir a los Oro-Express y sucedáneos o viajar a Centro Europa para poder conseguir buenos precios.

Joder! que coñazo de hilo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> En nuestro caso hay muchos Compradores y pocos Vendedores.
> 
> Por lo tanto es un Oligopolio de Oferta.



De esta forma todos los vendedores particulares tienen mucho más fácil localizar a los compradores particulares sin pasar por el cuello de botella de un puñado de intermediarios.

La relación vendedores/compradores de este modo será mejor que en el mercado de comerciantes por internet y tiendas físicas que sí que está en un puñado de manos con pocos vendedores finales. Luego esto de por sí es una mejora. Es ir en la buena dirección.

Todo lo que ayude a poner en contacto a compradores y vendedores de forma ágil y sin intermediarios mejorará la eficiencia y liquidez del mercado y favorecerá a los particulares.

Es un contrasentido total el creer que saltarse a los intermediarios y poner en contacto fácilmente a los particulares favorecerá a los intermediarios.

Yo estoy a favor de un mercado del oro lo más libre y ágil posible. Tu quieres lo contrario, un mercado constreñido y con obstáculos para los particulares, lo cual solo beneficia a los intermediarios. ¿Tienes un negocio de compra-venta?


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Es justo lo contrario de lo que dices.



Vaos a ver. Tu sabes lo que escribes???

Lo que has marcado es lo que dice tu link de mercado liquido no es lo que yo digo. Un mercado liquido es un sitio que tiene muchos vendedores y muchos compradores, cuestion que no se da en esta cuestión.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> De esta forma todos los vendedores particulares tienen mucho más fácil localizar a los compradores particulares sin pasar por el cuello de botella de un puñado de intermediarios.



los vendedores no necesitan tener la lista de compradores (porque varios compradores pueden ser profesionales) solo necesitan ofertar y el comprador que le interese contactará con el forero en cuestion (Esto no es un Cash&Converters) pero al comprador (sobre todo profesional) le interesa mucho saber el quien vende para poder acaparar mercado. Maxime cuando esta totalmente seco.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> La relación vendedores/compradores de este modo será mejor que en el mercado de comerciantes por internet y tiendas físicas que sí que está en un puñado de manos con pocos vendedores finales. Luego esto de por sí es una mejora. Es ir en la buena dirección.



por supuesto, para eso estan las ofertas, no un tablon de anuncios, que solo perjudican a los posibles compradores particulares. de hecho los Pasa Oreros como hemos hablado muchas veces sobreofertan para acaparar el mercado (a mas escasez mayor precio).

Ademas como ellos "Pasan" las compras les da igual el precio de compra si hay comprador disponible a pagar el precio mque ellos piden.




EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Todo lo que ayude a poner en contacto a compradores y vendedores de forma ágil y sin intermediarios mejorará la eficiencia y liquidez del mercado y favorecerá a los particulares.



seguro??? el precio de compra recien ofertado por miaavg ya tiene un diferencial mayor con relacion a Munters que la ultima oferta de 1 Kruger en el foro de Compra-Venta

¡Vamos por buen camino!



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Es un contrasentido total el creer que saltarse a los intermediarios y poner en contacto fácilmente a los particulares favorecerá a los intermediarios.



El foro esta para eso, para poner en contacto a particulares, el problema es que no hay solo particulares, muchos saben ya del "Chollo de este Foro" y seguro que en mas de 1 ocasion han pillado Bullion a "precio de Derribo" al que le han sacado jugosas plusvalias.

Además como habrá comprado a un particular en efectivo no habrá factura y al venderla (seguramente a otro particular) pues como que se le "perderá" la factura de venta. Vamos beneficio limpio.

El intermediario nunca se identificará como tal, para evitar que se le acabe el "Chollo"

Tiempo atrás salieron otros chollos para pillar Bullion (Subastas del Monte de Piedad hace unos 4 años, los Compro Oro hace 3, Etc) pero esos mercados ya los han acaparado los "Intermediarios" o bien ha saltado la liebre y no esta disponible para la practica totalidad de los Foreros interesados en Bullion.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de un mercado del oro lo más libre y ágil posible. Tu quieres lo contrario, un mercado constreñido y con obstáculos para los particulares, lo cual solo beneficia a los intermediarios. ¿Tienes un negocio de compra-venta?



y dudas que ahora lo sea??? si las ventas se realizan en un plis-plas! la ultima de Bullion se realizo en 1 Hora. y no quiero lo contrario, lo que no quiero es facilitarle el trabajo a los Oreros porque al final nos perjudica al resto de Foreros.

De todas formas, muy recomendable que pongas en un Foro que tienes Bullion, así el "Gran hermano" lo tendrá mas facil cuando te tenga que localizar. Ya de paso haz como con el Bid-Ask de la plata. pon las piezas que solicitas. (Tu no has oido que muchas veces la discreccion es indispensable???? maxime cuando se habla de Bullion.

deduces ya porque las operaciones se hacen por mensaje privado y en persona por cantidades pequeñas (1 o 2 piezas) ????

y no, no tengo un negocio de Compra-Venta de "Horos". me dedico a cosas muchisimo mas "mundanas" :XX:

Por último. sabes porque ahora los Karlillos están a 30€ y no a 12???? pues simplemente porque cuando saltó la noticia del "Chollo" de las monedas de 12€ (Valor del metal mayor que el Facial) el mercado se secó (en muchos casos por suerte para Foreros que pudieron adquirirlas). Cuando el BDE vio el "Percal" pues ya sabes el resto de lo que ha pasado.

Primero limitaron las compras a particulares a 50 o 100 Piezas pidiendo incluso el DNI (Mira los historicos del Foro)

Y Pasó de 12€ a 30€ en tan solo 2 Años. cuando la Plata ha incrementado su precio en tan solo 10$ (unos 8,5€) la Onza. Cuando la moneda tiene bastante menos que 1 Oz.

Solo Googlea un poco y veras Post en muchisimos Foros hablando del "Chollo" de las monedas de 12€.


Finalmente:

Mira los perfiles de los Foreros que mas ofrecen en el Bid-Ask de Plata:

14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano) Alta hace 1 Mes, solo 2 Post y relacionados con la compra.

13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano) Alta en Mayo, 5 Post 2 de ellos en Bid-Ask. Habla como Novato, pero ofrece demasiado con relacion al resto ¿Pasa Platero????

13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano) Alta en Junio. Solo un Post!!! a ver si adivinas donde????

13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano) alta en Junio. Igualmente 1 solo post ¿Sabes donde????

Podria seguir toda la noche, pero estos foreros han perjudicado a miaavg y a Negrofuturo teniendo que ofertar compras a casi 70 centimos más por pieza que foreros "de dudosos intereses" 

¡Que grande el Bid-Ask!


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Vaos a ver. Tu sabes lo que escribes???
> 
> Lo que has marcado es lo que dice tu link de mercado liquido no es lo que yo digo. Un mercado liquido es un sitio que tiene muchos vendedores y muchos compradores, cuestion que no se da en esta cuestión.



No lo he dicho sobre lo puesto en rojo sino sobre tu afirmación. Se puede dar tanto o más que en hilo de compra venta (que además comparte con la plata y prácticamente solo hay plata), pues al estar más fácilmente accesibles los compradores se atrae a los vendedores y el mercado es más líquido. Evidentemente no podemos pretender sustituir al mercado de Londres de la noche a la mañana.



wolfy dijo:


> los vendedores no necesitan tener la lista de compradores (porque varios compradores pueden ser profesionales) solo necesitan ofertar y el comprador que le interese contactará con el forero en cuestion (Esto no es un Cash&Converters) pero al comprador (sobre todo profesional) le interesa mucho saber el quien vende para poder acaparar mercado. Maxime cuando esta totalmente seco.



Yo he puesto en varias ocasiones mi interés sobre comprar monedas (vender euros) y el post se ha hundido rápidamente entre decenas de posts de vendo plata.

De esta forma solo tienes que dejar puesta tu oferta de compra y esperar a que alguien contacte contigo si acepta el precio. Mucho más cómodo. Sobre todo para los particulares que en un momento dado podemos querer vender o que nos vendan. Además así sabemos fácilmente el sesgo que tiene cada región de España. El precio de equilibrio y las horquillas variarán por zonas.




wolfy dijo:


> por supuesto, para eso estan las ofertas, no un tablon de anuncios, que solo perjudican a los posibles compradores particulares. de hecho los Pasa Oreros como hemos hablado muchas veces sobreofertan para acaparar el mercado (a mas escasez mayor precio).
> 
> Ademas como ellos "Pasan" las compras les da igual el precio de compra si hay comprador disponible a pagar el precio mque ellos piden.



Que no. Cuanto más accesibles sean los compradores y los vendedores mejor para el mercado y para los particulares.

Te he puesto mi caso concreto. Si un particular ve mi anuncio de compro oro en Vigo y ve que pago al spot (o más en un momento dado) no tendrá que venderselo a un profesional o a un compro oro que tienen unas horquillas tremendas. Sobre todo si quiere el dinero en efectivo y anonimamente y no andar con envios ni ostias. Y yo también conseguiré mejor precio de compra que con un profesional.




wolfy dijo:


> seguro??? el precio de compra recien ofertado por miaavg ya tiene un diferencial mayor con relacion a Munters que la ultima oferta de 1 Kruger en el foro de Compra-Venta



¿Y ya ha venido algun orero de esos que dices a saquearnos? Porque conmigo no ha contactado. :rolleye:

No. Luego tu argumentación falla. Ese precio es el que él está dispuesto a pagar por ellos, pues está en Valencia y lo quiere en mano. Todo eso influye en lo que él está dispuesto a pagar, no el hecho de que haya venido un orero a saquearnos, como tu dices, pues no ha venido. No tiene lógica.



wolfy dijo:


> El foro esta para eso, para poner en contacto a particulares, el problema es que no hay solo particulares, muchos saben ya del "Chollo de este Foro" y seguro que en mas de 1 ocasion han pillado Bullion a "precio de Derribo" al que le han sacado jugosas plusvalias.




¡Pero si los profesionales por ahí pagan mucho peor el oro a los vendedores particulares que aquí! Los vendedores particulares salen ganando.

Cuantos más entes haya en el mercado mejor. Y esto lo que facilita es la comunicación rápida entre todos los entes y entre particulares, lo cual como he dicho va en favor del mercado para que sea más liquido.





wolfy dijo:


> y dudas que ahora lo sea??? si las ventas se realizan en un plis-plas! la ultima de Bullion se realizo en 1 Hora. y no quiero lo contrario, lo que no quiero es facilitarle el trabajo a los Oreros porque al final nos perjudica al resto de Foreros.



Ya te he dicho que para los que compramos oro exclusivamente el hilo que hay ahora es un coñazo de utilizar.

Todo lo que atraiga a vendedores de forma sencilla será bueno para conseguir un mercado más liquido, sean profesionales o particulares (los profesionales ya tienen sus medios luego esto sobre todo es bueno para los particulares). Y la forma de conseguir eso es poniendo las ofertas de compra de particulares de forma accesible. Sobre todo cuando se busca entrega en mano en zonas concretas.




wolfy dijo:


> De todas formas, muy recomendable que pongas en un Foro que tienes Bullion, así el "Gran hermano" lo tendrá mas facil cuando te tenga que localizar. Ya de paso haz como con el Bid-Ask de la plata. pon las piezas que solicitas. (Tu no has oido que muchas veces la discreccion es indispensable???? maxime cuando se habla de Bullion.



Eso también pasa en el otro hilo de compra venta. Es idéntico. Si alguien es muy paranoico no debe usar en ningún caso un foro, o tomar medidas para garantizar su anonimato (que las hay).



wolfy dijo:


> Por último. sabes porque ahora los Karlillos están a 30€ y no a 12???? pues simplemente porque cuando saltó la noticia del "Chollo" de las monedas de 12€ (Valor del metal mayor que el Facial) el mercado se secó (en muchos casos por suerte para Foreros que pudieron adquirirlas). Cuando el BDE vio el "Percal" pues ya sabes el resto de lo que ha pasado.



Ya, ¿y eso que tiene que ver con esto? El estado subió su valor facial porque no iban a estar regalando plata. Y subieron con margen suficiente para no tener que actualizarlos valores faciales cada pocos años. No son tan tontos.



wolfy dijo:


> Finalmente:
> 
> Mira los perfiles de los Foreros que mas ofrecen en el Bid-Ask de Plata:
> 
> ...



¡Pero eso es bueno! 

¡Así puedo vender mis monedas facilmente si algún dia lo necesito sin tener que acudir a un profesional que me va a pagar mucho menos!

Lo importante, como ya te he dicho, es que el mercado sea líquido, con una *horquilla pequeña* para conseguir compraventas con pocos margenes.

*¡En el BID-ASK de las monedas de plata el precio ahora mismo ronda los 13,50-14 tanto para la compra como para la venta!

¡Justo lo que se busca! Un mercado liquido con horquillas pequeñas donde los particulares tengan garantizada la recompra sin perder en margenes. El precio en torno al que gire la horquilla es el que determina el mercado.*


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Jul 2012)

Con todos mis respetos para con las discusiones bizantinas; que cada cual ofrezca lo que quiera donde quiera.
Personalmente me quedo con el "mítico" hilo de intercambio entre foreros. Pero si este finalmente arranca, pues también.
En fin. Este calor achicharra mis contadas neuronas, por lo que cojan con pinzas las frases anteriores.


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> ¡Pero eso es bueno!
> 
> ¡Así puedo vender mis monedas facilmente si algún dia lo necesito sin tener que acudir a un profesional que me va a pagar mucho menos!
> 
> ...



No te enteras!!! te crees que el Bullion son Karlillos o Cromos de Panini?

espero que cuando te jubiles hayas madurado, porque a tu edad parece mentira.

Estimados Foreros:

1.- El ofrecer una cantidad por compra de monedas Bullion puede ser contraproducente por la historia de confiscacion de Oro en el Pasado.

2.- El ofrecer a la venta monedas Bullion en una lista un Foro igualmente es contraproducente por la declaracion de ese "producto" que implica su tenencia en propiedad.

3.- Recomiendo que una vez finalizada la transaccion de venta el post de oferta sea eliminado (o eliminada la oferta por otro texto) , con el fin de evitar posibles "Sustos" por parte de la "Casta". esto no puede ser realizado en un lista abierta en la que cada forero añade una linea con su oferta. 

4.- Según la legislacion española, es obligarorio guardar la direccion IP de Origen (Vamos la Direccion fisica) en todos los post en todos los Foros. lo que conlleva que al estar en una lista abierta el "Gran hermano" sepa que compramos y que vendemos. 

5.- Recomiendo a los foreros que no utilicen listas abiertas para la compra-venta de Oro Bullion puesto que en un futuro no muy lejano pueden estar en el punto de mira de ciertos organismos (AEAT, Gobierno, Etc).

6.-*Importantisima la discreccion en estas operaciones *tanto por las caracteristicas del producto (Oro) como por su valor, lo cual salvaguarda el anonimato y la seguridad del Forero.


Encantado de haber disertado con Vds.

Chao


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> No te enteras!!! te crees que el Bullion son Karlillos o Cromos de Panini?
> 
> espero que cuando te jubiles hayas madurado, porque a tu edad parece mentira.



::

El bullion es ORO y los Karlillos son PLATA con seguro facial. Esa es la diferencia en cuanto al mercado, ni más ni menos.



wolfy dijo:


> 1.- El ofrecer una cantidad por compra de monedas Bullion puede ser contraproducente por la historia de confiscacion de Oro en el Pasado.
> 
> 2.- El ofrecer a la venta monedas Bullion en una lista un Foro igualmente es contraproducente por la declaracion de ese "producto" que implica su tenencia en propiedad.
> 
> ...



Este no era el argumento que estabas dando hasta ahora y que ya no mencionas pues se ha puesto de manifiesto que por comparación con el Bid-ask de la plata, no tiene lógica.

Ahora centras el argumento con el coco de las confiscaciones y tal, para que todo siga en manos de un puñado de intermediarios.

*Tener oro y comprarlo y venderlo entre particulares hoy por hoy no es nada ilegal.*

Como ya he dicho si alguien es paranoico con eso hasta los limites que mencionas, mejor que nunca diga nada sobre él y por supuesto tampoco en el hilo de compra venta, pues aunque se modifique o elimine un post, en los servidores se mantienen las modificaciones. Mejor que ni use un foro...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos para con las discusiones bizantinas; que cada cual ofrezca lo que quiera donde quiera.



Exacto. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera que ya somos mayorcitos.

Actualizo. Subo mi oferta de compra en Vigo.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

*+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)*
+1% (X oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2% (X oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> ::
> 
> El bullion es ORO y los Karlillos son PLATA con seguro facial. Esa es la diferencia en cuanto al mercado, ni más ni menos.
> 
> ...



A ver que no maduras. prueba a cambiar de café, porque el que tomas te mantiene dormido a estas horas.

Vamos a explicarlo como si tuvieras 7 añitos ¿vale?. 

Los Karlillos no molestan a la Casta, El Bullion en manos de ciudadanos Sí. Por eso la Plata tributa al 18% (21% en Breve) y el Bullion no. (El bullion se ha diseñado para ellos)

Los intermediarios me sobran, eres tu con tu fijacion el que les va a beneficiar. Anda buscame a mi comprando o vendiendo algo. ::

La confiscacion es un hecho contrastado, que ha ocurrido en varias ocasiones y que puede volver a repetirse.

La Compra venta de oro entre particulares no es Ilegal, pero el vendedor tiene obligacion de tributar el 19% de incremento patrimonial en la Venta en la declaracion de IRPF. (Como los Compro Oro deben pagar el 4% de ITP) ¿Lo hace alguien? No.
Vamos que estas anunciando que compras y vendes oro y no declaras las Plusvalias uiiiiiii!!!!

Ahora piensa. Porque los Compro Oro piden el DNI???? porque tiene obligacion de acreditar la identidad del vendedor y el importe pagado por si a la AEAT se le ocurre cor casualidad verificar en la declaracion de la Renta si estas tributando por esas plusvalias.

Ojo tambien lo hacen por los Chorizos eh!

Tu mismo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jul 2012)

A ver si este formato es adecuado.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (X oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2% (X oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK: 


*50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999)*


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> x aludido
> 
> Ni pasa Orero ni nada al pelo; mi bolsillo me permite comprar ahora lo que esta expuesto en el post, si compro mucho o poco y lo que haga posteriormente con mis compras solo me incumbe a mi y a nadie más, mis compras son transparentes y públicas pues en nada tengo que ocultar, ¿le disgusta a ud. mi proceder?, vamos que si en algo perjudica mi oferta?, no creo, ofrezco casi lo que Munster que es mi ref. o quizás un poco más por alguna moneda que valoro más por tener una pequeña colección variada de piezas, pero lo fundamental es invertir y sacar el dia de mañana con la revalorización del metal un buen dinero que permita redondear mi vejez; asi que ponerme un cartel en el trasero no me es de gusto como se imaginará, que en mi caso me dá lo mismo pues en nada tengo que ocultar, ni pasaoreto ni ¿fanatico?, no entiendo esto último, querrá decir entusiasta, si es eso llameme asi si quiere, eso no me desprestigia ni me ofende.
> 
> ...



En ningún momento intenté ofenderle, solo que por los post que Vd. escribe denota un gran entusiasmo.

Dicho Entusiasmo o "Fanatismo" ha sido utilizado por algunos foreros en el pasado para "colocar" su mercancia. por ello mi suspicacia.

En la forma de explicar su situacion ha quedado totalmente claro por mi parte sus intenciones. Situacion que creo que compartimos la gran mayoria de los Coforeros.

Lamento mucho si le ha molestado mi comentario, por ello le pido disculpas.

Un Saludo.

Ps. Corregido post con el Comentario inicial.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Ahora piensa. Porque los Compro Oro piden el DNI???? porque tiene obligacion de acreditar la identidad del vendedor y el importe pagado por si a la AEAT se le ocurre cor casualidad verificar en la declaracion de la Renta si estas tributando por esas plusvalias.



En España TODOS los que conozco piden el DNI. Cuando digo TODOS es TODOS: compro-oros, joyerías, tiendas y bancos. Son nuestras costumbres...

A diferencia de Alemania.


----------



## alvono (29 Jul 2012)

A mi me parece un hilo excelente y necesario, que el de intercambio de foreros es poco práctico y está monopolizado por profesionales. Aquí aunque entren también los profesionales (lo cual no me parece mal ya que amplía las opciones) el hecho de usar precios relativos evita el "spam".

Actualizo con lo mío:

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2% (x oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
*+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)*
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

*+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)*
+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:[/QUOTE]


----------



## wolfy (29 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> En España TODOS los que conozco piden el DNI. Cuando digo TODOS es TODOS: compro-oros, joyerías, tiendas y bancos. Son nuestras costumbres...
> 
> A diferencia de Alemania.



y vete al Banco (a tu sucursal) e ingresa 3000€ en Efectivo, Aunque te conozcan te hacen copia del DNI y te lo adjuntan a la hoja de ingreso.

Por si a la AEAT se le ocurre preguntarte de donde salió para que lo Justifiques.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> y vete al Banco (a tu sucursal) e ingresa 3000€ en Efectivo, Aunque te conozcan te hacen copia del DNI y te lo adjuntan a la hoja de ingreso.
> 
> Por si a la AEAT se le ocurre preguntarte de donde salió para que lo Justifiques.



y por mucho menos de 3000 también...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> A mi me parece un hilo excelente y necesario, que el de intercambio de foreros es poco práctico y está monopolizado por profesionales. Aquí aunque entren también los profesionales (lo cual no me parece mal ya que amplía las opciones) el hecho de usar precios relativos evita el "spam".
> 
> Actualizo con lo mío:
> 
> ...



Corrijo con la oferta de Da Grappla Reloaded, que se te pasó su post.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2% (x oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded. Tu oferta de BID-ASK especial quiere decir que cambias tus onzas de Somalia por un Krugerrand + 50€ cada una, y que cambias hasta 3 ¿no?

Si es así creo que está claro.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Da Grappla Reloaded. Tu oferta de BID-ASK especial quiere decir que cambias tus onzas de Somalia por un Krugerrand + 50€ cada una, y que cambias hasta 3 ¿no?
> 
> Si es así creo que está claro.



Sí, es eso.

Exactamente. Son monedas con premium que a quien le gusten o sepa aprovecharlas en los cauces adecuados, le vendrán muy bien. En tiendas se venden con un sobrespot importante.

Yo es que prefiero el Krugerrand de toa la vida y lo premium pues paso


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> prueba a cambiar de café



No me drogo, gracias.



wolfy dijo:


> Vamos que estas anunciando que compras y vendes oro y no declaras las Plusvalias uiiiiiii!!!!



¿Y quien te dice a ti eso? Hasta ahora solo he comprado y si vendo declararé todo lo que tenga que declarar. Gracias de nuevo por preocuparte por mi pero no lo necesito.

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Dejemos ya esta discusión que no lleva a ninguna parte.

Saludos


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sí, es eso.
> 
> Exactamente. Son monedas con premium que a quien le gusten o sepa aprovecharlas en los cauces adecuados, le vendrán muy bien. En tiendas se venden con un sobrespot importante.
> 
> Yo es que prefiero el Krugerrand de toa la vida y lo premium pues paso



Ok. Lo que sí, si puedes/quieres especifica si la entrega es en mano en donde o si también envías.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Tendré un dia espeso, casi seguro, pero no entiendo sinceramente el intercambio, sin ánimo de ofensa; ¿dice ud. que ofrece 3 monedas de Plata Somalies - Elefantes, p.e. años 2004, 2005 y 2006, + 150€ sobre la mesa a cambio de un Krugerrand de cualquier año y estado.?.




Creo que no. Si no lo he entendido mal el intercambio es:

3 Somalias <=> 3 krugerrands +150€

De oro, por supuesto.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Tendré un dia espeso, casi seguro, pero no entiendo sinceramente el intercambio, sin ánimo de ofensa; ¿dice ud. que ofrece 3 monedas de Plata Somalies - Elefantes, p.e. años 2004, 2005 y 2006, + 150€ sobre la mesa a cambio de un Krugerrand de cualquier año y estado.?.



Pos sí que tiene ud el día espeso...pone claramente que son de oro 

Aún así, voy a rectificarlo para añadir cosas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jul 2012)

Parece que no quedaba claro lo que ofrezco

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2% (x oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

*50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)*


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> :ouch:, madre mia, si no hago la siesta estoy Zombie; ahora lo he entendido, casi siempre que se habla de las Somalies se esta pensando en las que son de plata, coleccionar Somalies Elefantes en Oro son palabras mayores. Disculpe ud. mi malentendido.



Me los dieron a precio spot...así que dije SÍ sin dudarlo. Como no sé sacarles el provecho adecuado, pues quiero otra moneda y unos eurillos. Si aquí hubiera alguien metido en temas de monedas premium, seguro que le interesa.


----------



## Sauron1972 (1 Ago 2012)

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (2 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz .999, madrid en mano)
+2.5% (x oz, Vidar, krugerrand, golden eagle, britannia, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+3% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:

*50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano) *
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Vidar (4 Ago 2012)

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica u otras monedas comunes, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1% (2 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
*+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)*
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+3% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+12% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+14% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)


*BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:*

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano) 
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ago 2012)

Actualizo

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1% (2 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
*+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)*
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+3% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
*+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)*


*BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:*

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Manu14 (7 Ago 2012)

Al final esto va a quedar en que los que compran y venden son los mismos. 
Salu2.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Al final esto va a quedar en que los que compran y venden son los mismos.
> Salu2.



Que muchos compren y vendan es bueno para reducir la horquilla, como ocurre con el Bid-ask de la plata.

De hecho es lo mismo que hacen los comerciantes de compra-venta. De lo que se trata es de haya más agentes particulares haciendo lo mismo para reducir margenes y aumentar la liquidez del mercado.


----------



## IvanRios_ (8 Ago 2012)

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:
-5% (x oz Ivan Rios_lingotes cualquier tamaño)
-2% (x oz Ivan Rios_monedas cualquier tamaño)
+1% (x oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+1% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+10%(IvanRios_lingotes cualquier tamaño)
+15%(IvanRios_monedas cualquier tamaño)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (8 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_, sigue el formato de los demás, por favor. Te falta poner el lugar, si es en mano o si aceptas/haces envíos, además de las comas y otros campos.

Por cierto, es mejor concretar las cantidades y no poner X. Esto es un bid-ask y por lo tanto las ofertas son en firme.


----------



## Goomersindo (8 Ago 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> IvanRios, sigue el formato de los demás, por favor. Te falta poner el lugar, si es en mano o si aceptas/haces envíos.
> 
> Por cierto, es mejor concretar las cantidades y no poner X. Esto es un bid-ask y por lo tanto las ofertas son en firme.



1.- Te falta añadir el guión bajo al nickname.
2.- Don't feed the troll... (el hamijo está troleando por los foros de metales)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (8 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Don't feed the troll...



No me había fijado que es un pompero muy reciente...

Pero bueno, concedámosle el beneficio de la duda. Los precios de compra que pone ya son mejores que los de orodirect...

Si no lo corrige se elimina.


----------



## Vidar (8 Ago 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> No me había fijado que es un pompero muy reciente...
> 
> Pero bueno, concedámosle el beneficio de la duda. Los precios de compra que pone ya son mejores que los de orodirect...
> 
> Si no lo corrige se elimina.



elimínalo, es obviamente un trollazo por otros hilos de hoy.

En cuanto a las X en el BID/ASK, en mi caso, es que acepto todas las que me ofrezcan a ese sobrespot. 

Si me ofertan 100 ya pediré un crédito ::

:rolleye:

.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (8 Ago 2012)

Eliminado Ivan_Rios_ por no seguir el formato.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (x oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+1% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Gobbo (8 Ago 2012)

Perdón si molesto... pero me surge una duda.
¿Porqué pagáis menos por monedas de 24k que por las que son aleadas?
Todas son monedas bastante conocidas y se suelen guardar en buenas condiciones, normalmente no circuladas.

A mí me parece que son más líquidas las de 24k, que llegado el caso extremo se las vas a poder vender al joyero del barrio y no va a necesitar llevarlas a fundir, ya que puede utilizar el oro directamente.


----------



## Vidar (8 Ago 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Perdón si molesto... pero me surge una duda.
> ¿Porqué pagáis menos por monedas de 24k que por las que son aleadas?
> Todas son monedas bastante conocidas y se suelen guardar en buenas condiciones, normalmente no circuladas.
> 
> A mí me parece que son más líquidas las de 24k, que llegado el caso extremo se las vas a poder vender al joyero del barrio y no va a necesitar llevarlas a fundir, ya que puede utilizar el oro directamente.



Por que son mas resistentes y se conservan mejor.

El objetivo de estas monedas no es la fundición, por lo que no importa su Ley mientras sea mayor de .900.

En cualquier caso es relativamente sencillo quitarle la escoria al oro, en oro tan puro, si ese fuera su fin.

.


----------



## muchomiedo (9 Ago 2012)

*oro mexicano*

El tio de mexico me ha dejado unas monedas, solo unos dias.
Para verificar las monedas prefiero quedar cerca un compro-oro.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (x oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+1% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1,5% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (1 ud, muchomiedo, 10 pesos mexico, 7,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+4% (10 ud, muchomiedo, 2,5 pesos mexico,1,875 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (7 ud, muchomiedo, 2 pesos mexico, 1,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## fff (9 Ago 2012)

muchomiedo dijo:


> Para verificar las monedas prefiero quedar cerca un compro-oro.



Comentario que viene a cuenta. En un compro oro puede que te verifiquen solo hasta 18 Kilates. Una moneda de 900 es superior y en muchos no te lo podran 'certificar'.

Lo malo es que hay muchas monedas de 50 pesos de 18 Kilates... que obviamente no son buenas... La balanza es tu amiga en este caso


----------



## Gobbo (9 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Por que son mas resistentes y se conservan mejor.
> 
> El objetivo de estas monedas no es la fundición, por lo que no importa su Ley mientras sea mayor de .900.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Como comentaba, mi planteamiento era para una situación de emergencia extrema, como por ejemplo haber huido al extranjero y necesitar cash urgentemente.

Respecto al tema del desgaste... como yo no saco las monedas de su cápsula y no las ando toquiteando no sé de que manera se iban a desgastar... ienso:


----------



## BaNGo (9 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Comentario que viene a cuenta. En un compro oro puede que te verifiquen solo hasta 18 Kilates. Una moneda de 900 es superior y en muchos no te lo podran 'certificar'.
> 
> Lo malo es que hay muchas monedas de 50 pesos de 18 Kilates... que obviamente no son buenas... La balanza es tu amiga en este caso



Yo después de comprar un centenario previa medición y pesaje, lo lleve a un compro oro y en la máquina le ponía 21,6 kilates. SUPER-PRECISO!


----------



## Vidar (9 Ago 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Como comentaba, mi planteamiento era para una situación de emergencia extrema, como por ejemplo haber huido al extranjero y necesitar cash urgentemente.
> 
> Respecto al tema del desgaste... como yo no saco las monedas de su cápsula y no las ando toquiteando no sé de que manera se iban a desgastar... ienso:



Mas que desgaste es que se mellan con mirarlas, el oro es indestructible pero es blando.

Busca en los mensajes del andorrano uno de hace pocos meses en el que habla del estado de conservación de las 24K que le llegan a diferencia por ejemplo de los krugerrands, es interesante.

En el caso de huida al extranjero tranquilo, habrá sitios mejores donde vender oro de inversión que a un chatarrero en casi cualquier país.

.


----------



## muchomiedo (9 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Comentario que viene a cuenta. En un compro oro puede que te verifiquen solo hasta 18 Kilates. Una moneda de 900 es superior y en muchos no te lo podran 'certificar'.
> 
> Lo malo es que hay muchas monedas de 50 pesos de 18 Kilates... que obviamente no son buenas... La balanza es tu amiga en este caso



Los 50 pesos de mexico deberian pesar 41,666 gr y tener 37,5 gr de oro.

En mi modesto entender, pensaba que un compro-oro verificará mejor que un particular el oro... iría donde diga el comprador sin problema,no tengo ningún conocido en compro-oro, en cualquier caso no es condición necesaria para mi como vendedor.


----------



## Vidar (9 Ago 2012)

Su reporte, gracias.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (9 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Su reporte, gracias.
> 
> .



*Casualmente de uno de los que no cumple las normas *


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (10 Ago 2012)

Corregidos fallos de formato...

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

-5% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
-2% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
+1% (x oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+1% (2 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1,5% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (1 ud, muchomiedo, 10 pesos mexico, 7,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+4% (10 ud, muchomiedo, 2,5 pesos mexico,1,875 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (7 ud, muchomiedo, 2 pesos mexico, 1,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+10%(x oz, IvanRios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)
+15%(x oz, IvanRios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)
__________________


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (10 Ago 2012)

Sigo pensando que es mejor especificar las cantidades, aunque sea un valor muy alto, pero bueno...

El que no las ponga se arriesga a que le ofrezcan trato por un montón de monedas y no pueda hacer frente con el desprestigio que ello acarrearía. Cada uno sabrá lo que hace.


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Sigo pensando que es mejor especificar las cantidades, aunque sea un valor muy alto, pero bueno...
> 
> El que no las ponga se arriesga a que le ofrezcan trato por un montón de monedas y no pueda hacer frente con el desprestigio que ello acarrearía. Cada uno sabrá lo que hace.



el prestigio que me preocupa es el de este hilo admitiendo ofertas troll, el mío está intacto como se puede comprobar.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> el prestigio que me preocupa es el de este hilo admitiendo ofertas troll, el mío está intacto como se puede comprobar.
> 
> .



*Hablas de prestigio en un hilo en el que se borran mensajes que no os interesa a la chupipandi
Venga ya manipulador(res)*


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

parece mentira que aún le deis cancha, es un troll, es un modificado del forero ivanrios verdadero y ya es el segundo, al primero lo banearon por hacer el troll en todos los hilos de metales. Parece que es el mismo también que los gus*, el clon de andorrano y parece que todo viene del amigo FS. 

Siempre usa la misma actitud por lo que es fácilmente reconocible.

Reporte masivo y menos contemplaciones, si no este hilo va a parecer un circo.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Ya me estas cansando; ¿pero tú que te has creido?; aqui nos estas metiendo a todos en el mismo saco y tratandonos de Hijos de p..., si te hubieses ceñido al hilo en su forma y esquema no se te habria rectificado el post; eres nuevo y debes un respeto al foro y a los foreros que más tiempo llevan y aprenden de sus errores y aciertos; baja el tono chulesco y las maneras de nini barriobajero sino te reportaré pronto, asi que andate con ojo con seguir insultando de forma gratuita, si quieres rectificar y/o razonar tus pareceres me parece bien, que te causa ira furibunda pues te tomas un helado, si eres un tipo reflexivo y encajador pues este es tu foro, aprenderás más de lo que sabes y quizás hasta modales.
> 
> Al tema en cuestión; c*omo habrás comprobado solo una persona ha modificado el anuncio con un copy y paste por no seguir las indicaciones de forma*; si quieres anunciarte eres bienvenido, si no te parece bien creas un hilo propio y pones allí lo que te plazca y parezca.
> 
> Ahora ha reflexionar; si quieres un privado me lo mandas, sino humildad y responder públicamente en este hilo pero no mucho porque el hilo es de compra-venta y no para ir de moralista y menos de injuriador.




*Eso no es cierto se ha borrado un post mio completo dando explicaciones de lo qu se cuece en este y otros hilos de metales , justo encima de este , uno de los miembros de la chupipandi al que no le gusto que le dijeran ni que quedasen en evidencia sus chanchullos.*




Vidar dijo:


> Su reporte, gracias.
> 
> .


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> parece mentira que aún le deis cancha, es un troll, es un modificado del forero ivanrios verdadero y ya es el segundo, al primero lo banearon por hacer el troll en todos los hilos de metales. Parece que es el mismo también que los gus*, el clon de andorrano y parece que todo viene del amigo FS.
> 
> Siempre usa la misma actitud por lo que es fácilmente reconocible.
> 
> ...



*Venga borrame los post y sigue engañando a todos , que jeta tienes , por cierto acusa con pruebas o callate , yo tambien puedo decir que me triscaba a tu m*** por 5€ cuando era legionario con tus mismas pruebas , solo sabes pedir mi reporte porque te he pillado engañando , jeta que eres un jeta *


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

> troll multinick compulsivo e insultos fuertes a los demás foreros.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> .



Su segundo reporte, de nada.

.


----------



## BaNGo (10 Ago 2012)

Yo tambien le he reportado esta tarde.


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

A ver si lo banean y ya ponemos en limpio el bid/ask para el fin de semana.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Su segundo reporte, de nada.
> 
> .





miaavg dijo:


> 1er reporte despues del suyo





Vidar dijo:


> A ver si lo banean y ya ponemos en limpio el bid/ask para el fin de semana.
> 
> .



*¡¡¡Venga se va juntando la chupipandi ¡¡¡*, os estáis quedando con el culo al aire , se os acabo la impunidad voy a denunciar todas vuestras fechorías , ya ni os cortáis os dais hasta thanks por cazar al denunciante .

¿donde están los insultos fuertes? menudo llorica que no eres capaz de dialogar con llamar troll ,reportar y ninguna prueba lo solucionas que poca vergüenza tienes.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> A ver si lo banean y ya ponemos en limpio el bid/ask para el fin de semana.
> 
> .



traduzco lo que quieres decir *"que si que a ver si me banean y asi tienes via libre para cazar algún pardillo el fin de semana"*


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

*Por si no a quedado claro se me a borrado un post completo en el que dejaba en evidencia a la chupipandi de los pasaoreros que pululan en este hilo , ¿ de donde saca la corrección en la lista ? pues de ese post*


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> traduzco lo que quieres decir *"que si que a ver si me banean y asi tienes via libre para cazar algún pardillo el fin de semana"*



Tú trollea que no creo que nadie de este foro te vuelva a comprar nada fem.store.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

A FEMSTORE ( MASTERBULLION) os lo cargasteis la chupipandi ¿no? por que no podíais competir con sus precios ¿verdad?


----------



## alvono (10 Ago 2012)

Del primer mensaje:



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Para no masificar el hilo las ofertas estarán limitadas a dos en el ASK y dos en el BID.)



Y la última lista, con más ofertas de la cuenta (muchomiedo) en el ask:



BaNGo dijo:


> Actualizado
> 
> *BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*
> 
> ...



EclécticoPragmático, confirma si podemos poner más de 2 ofertas pq si es así también me gustaría especificar más a mi. Por otro lado, voto por quitar de la lista a los trolls conocidos.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

No sabes leer lo dice bien clarito 2 ofertas , el saltarse las normas solo es para la chupipandi ¡¡a¡¡ que tu quieres que te acojan en ella


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (10 Ago 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Del primer mensaje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es cierto. No me había fijado. 

La idea de limitar a 2 por persona se puso sobre la marcha en previsión de que no se masificase en el futuro, pero quizás de momento y mientras no sea una lista inmanejable creo que se podría ampliar a 4, por ejemplo, y sería más útil. Edito el primer post.

No obstante seguimos viendo a ver como evoluciona. Las normas cuanto más por consenso sean mejor.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (10 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> *Por si no a quedado claro se me a borrado un post completo en el que dejaba en evidencia a la chupipandi de los pasaoreros que pululan en este hilo , ¿ de donde saca la corrección en la lista ? pues de ese post*




A ver, IvanRios_. Estás acusando e insultando a todo el mundo sin parar.

Te lo borré yo exclusivamente porque te saltabas totalmente el formato. Pusiste un texto todo seguido ilegible, sin comas, y tampoco concretabas el lugar/método de entrega.

Te di un tiempo para que lo corrigieses y al ver que no lo hacías decidí borrarlo, sabiendo que si tenías interés lo volverías a poner corregido.

Luego lo volviste a poner corrigiendo algo, pero no todo, y te lo tuve que acabar de corregir yo.

Y ahora estás desbarrando totalmente, por lo que parece que efectivamente tu único interés es torpedear el hilo.

Además ya me dirás que interés tendría nadie en "evitar tu competencia" con esa horquilla tan enorme. Que me parece perfecta, pero vaya, que no tiene lógica acusar a nadie.

En fin, dejemos las cosas así y que haya paz, por favor.


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

El texto era perfectamente legible , pero bueno como lo reconoces ,si la chupipandi pasa de mi dejare el post solo para actualizar mis ofertas


----------



## Rexter (11 Ago 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> A ver, IvanRios_. Estás acusando e insultando a todo el mundo sin parar.
> 
> Te lo borré yo exclusivamente porque te saltabas totalmente el formato. Pusiste un texto todo seguido ilegible, sin comas, y tampoco concretabas el lugar/método de entrega.
> 
> ...



Dejaló, no es más que un Troll que se dedica a molestar.


----------



## BaNGo (11 Ago 2012)

Mientras la lista sea manejable, a mi me parece bien 4 ofertas por persona.
Ayn que bonico que es nuestro troll.


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Dejaló, no es más que un Troll que se dedica a molestar.



*con 1200 € no te van a dejar entrar en la chupipandi es muy poca pasta ellos necesitan mas , son aprendices de Urtangarin*



BaNGo dijo:


> Mientras la lista sea manejable, a mi me parece bien 4 ofertas por persona.
> Ayn que bonico que es nuestro troll.



*Mejor 10 y asi la chupipandi puede ampliar su horquilla de manipulación de precios*


----------



## muchomiedo (11 Ago 2012)

El precio € por gramo donde lo mirais?

Gold Rates

Creia que el de esa web era el correcto, 42,150 € en este momento.

En cualquier caso, serí bueno, por muy basico que sea, el poner link en los hilos de comprventa., ¿que os parece?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Ago 2012)

muchomiedo dijo:


> El precio € por gramo donde lo mirais?
> 
> Gold Rates
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo aquí.

Precio del ORO SPOT en el mercado de Londres

Efectivamente es buena idea ponerlo en el hilo. Yo creo que lo lógico es guiarse por el precio instantáneo, aunque ahí tambien sale el Fix AM y el Fix PM.

Lo voy a poner en el primer post. También quizás sería bueno ponerlo en cada post del BID-ASK aunque al no poderse copiar directamente por ser código del foro lo hace un poco más engorroso.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Ago 2012)

*Precio del ORO SPOT en el mercado de Londres*

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

-5% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
-2% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1,5% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (1 ud, muchomiedo, 10 pesos mexico, 7,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+4% (10 ud, muchomiedo, 2,5 pesos mexico,1,875 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (7 ud, muchomiedo, 2 pesos mexico, 1,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+10%(x oz, IvanRios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)
+15%(x oz, IvanRios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)

*
BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:
*
50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## muchomiedo (12 Ago 2012)

Modifico oferta venta.

*Precio del ORO SPOT en el mercado de Londres*

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

-5% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
-2% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

SPOT (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+10%(x oz, IvanRios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)
+15%(x oz, IvanRios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)

*
BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:
*
50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gobbo (12 Ago 2012)

¿Y poner los gráficos debajo del link para que se vean de un vistazo?


----------



## Vidar (12 Ago 2012)

Ya han baneado al Troll por fin, seguimos:

*COTIZACIÓN:* ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")







*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (1-10 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:*

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos


----------



## duval81 (12 Ago 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> *Precio del ORO SPOT en el mercado de Londres*
> 
> *BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*
> 
> ...



Tenéis ahí un troll metido, a ver si sabéis cuál es:fiufiu:


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Ago 2012)

Precio del ORO SPOT en el mercado de Londres

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

-5% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
-2% (x oz, Ivan Rios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo y alrededores en mano o te desplazas)
+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1,5% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
*+3%,Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro,Pamplona y envíos)*
+3% (1 ud, muchomiedo, 10 pesos mexico, 7,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+4% (10 ud, muchomiedo, 2,5 pesos mexico,1,875 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (7 ud, muchomiedo, 2 pesos mexico, 1,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+10%(x oz, IvanRios_, lingotes cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)
+15%(x oz, IvanRios_, monedas cualquier tamaño y moneda, Lugo o alrededores en mano o envio)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Ago 2012)

Acordáos de partir del último post con el bid-ask al introducir una modificación.

Corrijo.

*COTIZACIÓN:* 











*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (1-10 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:*

50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos


----------



## Vidar (12 Ago 2012)

*COTIZACIÓN*: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")







*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

*+1% (1-5 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)*
+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
*+1.5% (5-x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)*
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:*
50 pesos México y/o 20 francos 37,5g+5,81g de oro puro (yo querría bullion de plata, Sauron1972, canjes a spot, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos


----------



## Sauron1972 (13 Ago 2012)

COTIZACIÓN: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")

Edito para aclarar

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1% (1-5 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+1.5% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+1.5% (5-x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:


ASK:
*50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro (cambio a spot, yo recibiría onzas de plata -69 ó 70 ahora mismo-, Sauron1972, Madrid en mano)
20 francos 5,81g de oro puro (cambio a spot, yo recibiría onzas de plata -10 u 11 ahora mismo-, Sauron1972, Madrid en mano)*
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos


----------



## Vidar (18 Ago 2012)

*COTIZACIÓN*: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")








*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1% (1-5 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+1% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
*+2% (5-x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, (a partir de la 1ª) madrid en mano)*
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:*
50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro (cambio a spot -10% por onzas de plata -62 ahora mismo-, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro (cambio a spot, yo recibiría onzas de plata -69 ó 70 ahora mismo-, Sauron1972, Madrid en mano)
20 francos 5,81g de oro puro (cambio a spot, yo recibiría onzas de plata -10 u 11 ahora mismo-, Sauron1972, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (19 Ago 2012)

Sauron y Bango, me parece que no habéis puesto correctamente del todo vuestras ofertas especiales a cambio de plata.

Si seguimos el formato, en un ask (venta de oro), se pone antes de los paréntesis lo que vosotros recibirías, en vuestro caso plata (en el caso general euros); y dentro del paréntesis lo que vendéis, oro. 

Os pongo un ejemplo de como debería estar puesto.

ASK:
onzas plata a spot -10% (BaNGo, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Bilbao y alrededores)
onzas plata a spot (Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)

Si lo veis bien así, editadlo, por favor.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Ago 2012)

Ok. Como dais las gracias entiendo que estáis de acuerdo con mi modificación así que ya lo corrijo yo. Por cierto, entiendo que es una unidad, si no ya lo modificáis vosotros.

*COTIZACIÓN*: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")








*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1% (1-5 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+1% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (5-x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, (a partir de la 1ª) madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2% (x oz, alvono, 1oz filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+2.5% (x oz, alvono, krugerrand, eagle y fracciones de onza, valencia-castellón, en mano y desplazamiento del vendedor)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+5% (1/2oz, alvono, 1/2oz islas cook, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:*
*onzas plata a spot -10% (1 ud, BaNGo, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Bilbao y alrededores)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)*
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## BaNGo (20 Ago 2012)

Por mí está bien así. Gracias, EclécticoPragmático.


----------



## alvono (20 Ago 2012)

*COTIZACIÓN*: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")








*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

-2.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, pesos mexicanos, coronas, moneda histórica, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, lingotes o monedas .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1% (1-5 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+1% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (5-x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, (a partir de la 1ª) madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+2.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (2oz, alvono, monedas 1/2oz .999, valencia en mano)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:*
onzas plata a spot -10% (1 ud, BaNGo, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Bilbao y alrededores)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)[/QUOTE]


----------



## alvono (30 Ago 2012)

Upeo y mejoro precios de compra (muchomiedo y BaNGo, si queréis hacer un viajecito... )

*COTIZACIÓN*: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")







*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

*+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)*
+1% (1-5 oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, madrid en mano)
+1% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (5-x oz, Vidar, 1oz. y similares, (a partir de la 1ª) madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
*+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)*

*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

*BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:*
59 onzas plata (4 ud, BaNGo, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Bilbao y alrededores)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Vidar (7 Sep 2012)

COTIZACIÓN: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")







BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1% (10 oz, BaNGo, 1oz .999, Bilbao y alrededores)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+1% (10 ud, BaNGo, 50 Pesos México, Bilbao y alrededores)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:
59 onzas plata (4 ud, BaNGo, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Bilbao y alrededores)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## BaNGo (7 Sep 2012)

COTIZACIÓN: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")








Me borro.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+0% (2 ud, muchomiedo, 50 pesos mexico, 37,5 gr, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (muchomiedo, (1)10 pesos, (10) 2,5 pesos, (7) 2 pesos mexico, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## muchomiedo (11 Sep 2012)

COTIZACIÓN: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")








Me borro por venta esta mañana.

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (2 ozt, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+7% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+9% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)[/QUOTE]


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Oct 2012)

COTIZACIÓN: ("http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/gold/t24_au_en_euoz_2.gif")







Actualizo

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Oct 2012)

Actualizo

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano) 
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)
__________________


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Oct 2012)

*pregunta*

pregunta: si está cotizando todo el dia cual es el fucking spot, el del momento en que se cierra el trato? el del primero de la mañana? el de ayer??
gracias.

por cierto, me lo parece a mi o hay escasez de monedas a la venta?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (10 Oct 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> pregunta: si está cotizando todo el dia cual es el fucking spot, el del momento en que se cierra el trato? el del primero de la mañana? el de ayer??
> gracias.



El del momento en que se cierra el trato es lo más lógico. Si quieres puedes poner un post público donde quede constancia que aceptas una determinada oferta, para que el ofertante no se pueda retractar.

En un BID-ASK las ofertas son en firme.


----------



## FNUMIS (12 Oct 2012)

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-5 oz, alvono, 50 pesos mexicanos y cualquier moneda .999, valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, Krugerrand, G.Eagle (Liberty), Maple, Phila., Cánguro (Nugget), Valencia en mano)
+3% (1 Oz, miaavg, Britannia, Libertad, Vera Valor, Búffalo, Soberanos s/c, Doble Águila 20$ MBE, EBC o S/C, Valencia en mano)
+3% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)

ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+2% (1 oz., Finumis, Krugerrand, Valencia y alrededores en mano)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)
__________________
__________________


----------



## alvono (13 Oct 2012)

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+2% (1 oz., Finumis, Krugerrand, Valencia y alrededores en mano)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## carlosmartinez (13 Oct 2012)

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+2% (1 oz., Finumis, Krugerrand, Valencia y alrededores en mano)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FNUMIS (22 Oct 2012)

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Sauron1972 (12 Nov 2012)

Subo pa' que no se pierda

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Nov 2012)

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+5% (1 oz Filarmonica, PajaroPiter, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
*+6% (27gr. oro 999. Moneda 80mil pesetas fnmt con certificado, capsula y cajas carton y madera, Lugo en mano o envio)*

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## PajaroPiter (19 Nov 2012)

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
*+3,5% (1 oz Maple Leaf, PajaroPiter, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)*
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (27gr. oro 999. Moneda 80mil pesetas fnmt con certificado, capsula y cajas carton y madera, Lugo en mano o envio)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 20 francos 5,81g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Sauron1972 (19 Nov 2012)

Edito para eliminar un canje propuesto

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+3,5% (1 oz Maple Leaf, PajaroPiter, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (27gr. oro 999. Moneda 80mil pesetas fnmt con certificado, capsula y cajas carton y madera, Lugo en mano o envio)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Nov 2012)

Edito para agregar mi nick en mi oferta

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+3,5% (1 oz Maple Leaf, PajaroPiter, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
*+6% (27gr. oro 999. Rafacoins. Moneda 80mil pesetas fnmt con certificado, capsula y cajas carton y madera, Lugo en mano o envio)*

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## inver999 (20 Nov 2012)

Añado 1 Krugerrand.

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
*+1% (Una Onza Krugerrand SudAfrica, Inver999, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)*
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+3,5% (1 oz Maple Leaf, PajaroPiter, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (27gr. oro 999. Rafacoins. Moneda 80mil pesetas fnmt con certificado, capsula y cajas carton y madera, Lugo en mano o envio)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## PajaroPiter (24 Nov 2012)

Actualizo.

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (Una Onza Krugerrand SudAfrica, Inver999, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (27gr. oro 999. Rafacoins. Moneda 80mil pesetas fnmt con certificado, capsula y cajas carton y madera, Lugo en mano o envio)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Nov 2012)

*Elimino mi oferta de moneda de oro puesto que ya la he vendido.*

INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1.5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1.5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (Una Onza Krugerrand SudAfrica, Inver999, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)
+6% (100gr, EclécticoPragmático, Lingote Umicore, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+6% (2 oz/ud, EclécticoPragmático, 50 Pesos México, Vigo y alrededores en mano)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Dic 2012)

Elimino mis ofertas de venta.

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1,5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) ,50 pesos mejicanos, Madrid en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (Una Onza Krugerrand SudAfrica, Inver999, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


*BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:*

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## bullish consensus (2 Dic 2012)

actualizo mi oferta de compra

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1,5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

-1,5% (1 ud, Carlosmartinez, 40.000 pts 1989, 13,5g de oro puro, Barcelona en mano)
+1% (Una Onza Krugerrand SudAfrica, Inver999, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)
__________________


----------



## carlosmartinez (4 Dic 2012)

actualizo y retiro mi oferta

BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1,5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) Madrid en mano)


ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:

+1% (Una Onza Krugerrand SudAfrica, Inver999, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (50 pesos Mex, Finumis, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## Pablo Villa (4 Dic 2012)

Vendo:

- 1 oz. krugerrand de oro: Spot +1%. Entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad.

Interesados enviadme un MP


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Dic 2012)

Incluyo oferta anterior conforme al formato del hilo.

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+0% (1-4 oz, PajaroPiter, Krugerrand, Eagle, Buffalo, soberanos, 20 francos, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1 oz, PajaroPiter, Panda, Vitoria/Logroño en mano y envíos)
+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1,5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) Madrid en mano)


*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+1% (1oz, Pablo Villa, Krugerrand, entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad)
+1% (1oz, Inver999, Krugerrand, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (1ud, Finumis, 50 pesos México, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## PajaroPiter (20 Dic 2012)

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+1,5% (1 oz, EclécticoPragmático, Krugerrand, Maple, Nugget, Filarmónica, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) Madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, x orden de pref.: Eagle, Kruger, Soberanos Isabel II; Valencia en mano)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+1% (1oz, Pablo Villa, Krugerrand, entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad)
+1% (1oz, Inver999, Krugerrand, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (1ud, Finumis, 50 pesos México, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


_BID-ASK especial:_

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (13 Ene 2013)

Elimino mi oferta de compra.

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) Madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, x orden de pref.: Eagle, Kruger, Soberanos Isabel II; Valencia en mano)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+1% (1oz, Pablo Villa, Krugerrand, entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad)
+1% (1oz, Inver999, Krugerrand, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (1ud, Finumis, 50 pesos México, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


_BID-ASK especial:_

BID:

ASK:

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------



## alvono (28 Ene 2013)

*BID (Compra): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TU ORO A:*

+1,5% (1-5 oz, alvono, 1oz o fracciones de krugerrand, eagle, britannia, filarmonicas, maples, cangaroo, etc., valencia-castellón en mano)
+2% ( 1-3 oz, bullish consensus, maple, eagle (Liberty) Madrid en mano)
+2% (1 Oz, miaavg, x orden de pref.: Eagle, Kruger, Soberanos Isabel II; Valencia en mano)
*+2% (alvono, 20 francos y soberanos, valencia-castellón en mano)*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ASK (Venta): EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SU ORO A:*

+1% (1oz, Pablo Villa, Krugerrand, entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad)
+1% (1oz, Inver999, Krugerrand, Barcelona en mano y Envíos)
+1% (1ud, Finumis, 50 pesos México, Valencia y alrededores)
+3% (x gr, Inversionoro, cualquier lingote oro, Pamplona y envíos)


_BID-ASK especial:_

onzas plata a spot (1 ud, Sauron1972, 50 pesos México 37,5g de oro puro, Madrid en mano)
50€+Krugerrand (3oz, Da Grappla Reloaded, Elefante de Oro Somalia 1 oz .999 encapsuladas BUC, año 2010, Madrid en mano y envíos)


----------

